
Bill Gates says robots that steal human jobs should pay taxes - binaryanomaly
https://www.recode.net/2017/2/17/14652880/bill-gates-robots-steal-human-jobs-pay-taxes
======
id122015
Why should we trust that the government will give back to people ?

~~~
binaryanomaly
The question here may be: Do you believe that it is more likely that the
government will pass a certain amount back to the people or are the companies
going to do this volunteerly. I think for the 2nd part the answer is no with a
high confidence. Which makes the 1st option the better choice?

~~~
qbrass
The question will be: What happens when the government discovers that it no
longer needs people to continue running?

~~~
binaryanomaly
At least in my country we have democracy. No people, no government...

